# ChangeListener für JSlider



## hatschy (8. Jan 2005)

Ich bräuchte sowas wie einen ChangeLitsener für einen JSlider, mit dem ich dann classen-name und
wert bekommme. Leider funktioniert dass soch nicht wie ich dass machen wollte. Kann mir jemand sagen 
wie mann.


das geht nicht 
       ///JS_intent.addChangeListener(this);    

in java doc steht was von (ChangeListener l) allerding kann ich damit nich wirklich viel anfangen


----------



## mic_checker (8. Jan 2005)

Die Zeile allein reicht natürlich nicht, dann musst du auch ChangeListener implementieren und z.B. die Methode stateChanged()...guck einfach mal bei ChangeListener nach. 

ansonsten ganzen code posten..


----------



## hatschy (8. Jan 2005)

das hätte ich schon gemacht 


```
public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e) {
        //JSlider source = (JSlider)(e.getSource());
        setzeParameter(e.getSource());
        
    }

  JS_intent.addChangeListener(this);
```
 funtkiert dann bernich.

Ich kenn mich leider net gut aus, möglich dass es nur ein "form" fehler ist


----------



## Beni (8. Jan 2005)

Hast du auch angegeben, dass du das Interface implementierst? Da sollte "implements ChangeListener" stehen:

```
public class MeineKlasse implements ChangeListener{
...
```

P.S. benutz bitte die Codetags!


----------



## mic_checker (8. Jan 2005)

Grundgerüst könnte in etwa so aussehen:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;

public class JSlideTest extends JFrame implements ChangeListener
{
  private JSlider sl;

  public JSlideTest()
  {
    super("JSlider");
    
    sl = new JSlider(JSlider.VERTICAL, 0, 255, 0);
    sl.addChangeListener(this);
    getContentPane().add(sl);
  }

  public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent event)
  {
		/* Mach was du willst */
  }

  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    JSlideTest sltest = new JSlideTest();
    sltest.setLocation(150, 150);
    sltest.setSize(300, 250);
    sltest.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2005)

Im Grunde habe ich dass alles schon gemacht 
seltsammer weise funktioniert 

implements ActionListener, ChangeListener {

nicht 

ChangeListener  wird als Fehler markiert


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2005)

Endlich
Fehler gefunden 
ich hatte zwar 
import javax.swing.*.;

aber er braucht wohl auch noch 
import javax.swing.event.*;

aber vielen dank für eure hife


----------

